# HQV Benchmark Disks



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I should have put this out there a bit sooner but if anyone is looking to get a copy of their new benchmark, you can get it free for a very short while.



> Thanks very much for your interest in the discs! Late last year, the IDT HQV line of products, including the discs, were divested and Qualcomm bought the line. We are currently transferring the support functions for the disc distribution to Qualcomm. After that transfer, you will be able to purchase the discs as you have before (from a website) - but because I'm not certain regarding the timing of all this, I'm sending out the discs to interested parties for free. I wanted to relay all this to you so in future you won't be disappointed if they're not free.
> 
> Also, since I have a relatively tiny supply, I'm sending out discs on a first-come-first-served basis. Though I don't foresee an issue in sending out yours, I wanted to mention that just in case you spread the word to other interested parties
> 
> I'm currently waiting on the discs to arrive from the previous fulfillment house, after which I'll ship out your disc. Sorry for the delay on this.


Send a request via email to Mia.McNamee<at>idt<dot>com

I encourage any Shack members to take advantage of this opportunity while it lasts.


----------

